# Question to Moebius re: Wonder Woman



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi Moebius:

A while ago in the thread "Wonder Woman Sold Out" you mentioned: "By the way, the next run has a tiny difference in it. First person to find it will get something cool...."

I just want to know if this change is better, cooler than the original or not (just different). Hints? The reason I am asking is I definitely want this kit, but now that you have mentioned there is a difference, shall I wait for the next run?

By the way when should I place my order with Megahobby in order to ensure that I get one from the 2nd run?

Thanks.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*Moebius Wonder Woman*

Hello, Megahobby here, I think you should move this post to the Moebius Forum. Frank may chime in here as well. We only have 2 left from the first shipment then we are out until a new shipment arrives in the next few weeks. Hope this helps.

Pete http://ww.Megahobby.com


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Nothing worth waiting for as far as being cool, but there is a difference. I can't give it away and say where (kit, box, instructions), but the third run will have another difference beyond this one. And the federally mandated date code doesn't count as a change!


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Pete for your quick response. Yes it does help in my planning. Looks like I might have to wait for the 2nd shipment anyway.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Moebius said:


> And the federally mandated date code doesn't count as a change!



What's this?
Now we will be able to check and see if the kits are past their expiration date?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Is it something to do with a certain sinkmark as per the original Aurora Vampirella test shots?
I bet you've added one.....:drunk:

Chris.


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> Is it something to do with a certain sinkmark as per the original Aurora Vampirella test shots?
> I bet you've added one.....:drunk:
> 
> Chris.


 
You guys are talking in riddles!!

P.S. Thanks Moebius for the quick response. Keep up the good work!


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Is it something to do with a certain sinkmark as per the original Aurora Vampirella test shots?
> I bet you've added one.....:drunk:
> 
> Chris.


This is no time to clam-up Auroranut! What could you possibly mean?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Check the Andrew Yanchus journals at the Monster Scenes website. All the answers you seek are there...
:thumbsup:
Guru Oz


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

That sinkmark issue IS rather amusing.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Vampirella sinkhole was a funny story. It's too bad that nag lady in marketing complained about it. Moebius should restore it.


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL to the Vampirella story. Thanks for the tip! Another beautiful female figure to go on my wish list!!

Just noticed Wondy is completely sold out from Megahobby -- Yikes! They removed the kit completely from their web-site. Pete, you did say that you guys are bringing in a 2nd shipment right? Come on I do want to take advantage of the megahobby coupon discount!! 

I sent an e-mail to them already.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

You guys are fanatics, worrying about the difference between the two runs.

Sad thing is, it's eating at my insides wondering what the difference is!

As an aside for you Beatle freaks, George Martin (in the 1990s) couldn't figure out why people wanted both the mono and stereo mixes of their catalog, which have VAST differences. He finally got it (kind of) in an interview, where he said something like "oh, like coin collectors who go off on slight differences in the stampings". :wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Not much of a difference, you guys may be disappointed and not want one. It's really nothing. I would say it's not worth getting a second kit for unless you really like variations. There will be more than one difference in this, and one is the date code. The second is not visible unless you break it open. Not noticeable unless you really compare every little detail. I only mentioned it as it's so small most of you will never notice it unless you knew there was a change to something. And it's not what 99% of you think....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Not much of a difference, you guys may be disappointed and not want one. It's really nothing. I would say it's not worth getting a second kit for unless you really like variations. There will be more than one difference in this, and one is the date code. The second is not visible unless you break it open. Not noticeable unless you really compare every little detail. I only mentioned it as it's so small most of you will never notice it unless you knew there was a change to something. And it's not what 99% of you think....


RIGHT...THANKS A LOT....
now I'm even more intrigued......
Mcdee


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Break it open? So it's an internal alteration of the kit parts?
Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Great. Now I can't sleep tonight.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ozy, tried to send you a PM but your box is full-up, mate...


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Just noticed it James, all sorted now Mate...


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

What is it ? what is it ?



Robert.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Moebius said:


> ... And the federally mandated date code doesn't count as a change!


Crud, there went my guess...


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

So I guess this means the uber collectors will HAVE to have at least one of each version.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

ThInKiNg, tHiNkInG, pOsSiBiLiTiEs,...mY bRaIn hUrTs...


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> RIGHT...THANKS A LOT....
> now I'm even more intrigued......
> Mcdee


I know there was talk about a new belt. I know one thing different I want to do with the nameplate.Move it to the front of the rock instead of on top of the rock.It hides WW`s feet.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> Break it open? So it's an internal alteration of the kit parts?
> Hmmmmmm...


Variants is just a money grab in my opinion.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

MEGA1 said:


> Hello, Megahobby here, I think you should move this post to the Moebius Forum. Frank may chime in here as well. We only have 2 left from the first shipment then we are out until a new shipment arrives in the next few weeks. Hope this helps.
> 
> Pete http://ww.Megahobby.com


He probably posted here cause the fella running the Moebius Forum locks up discussions that has anything to do with figure kits. I won`t go there for that reason & others have complained as well.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Believe me- Frank's no money grabber!! If he makes a change it'll be for the better. It doesn't sound to me like a variant- just a minor revision.
He's just let us know about the change as a matter of courtesy and probably to have a little fun....

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Im thinking the kit has a decal sheet for the white stars... or the missing (never was in the kit) section of the energy bolt that is supposed to go around the octopus' head.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

bizzarobrian said:


> He probably posted here cause the fella running the Moebius Forum locks up discussions that has anything to do with figure kits. I won`t go there for that reason & others have complained as well.



You obviously have an axe to grind as you repeat this statement often enough. Yes, there were many who were put off by Mr. Metzner's style of moderating. And there are those who weren't. It was a thankless job that was often like trying to keep a kindergarten class in line. It's ancient history. He hasn't moderated that board for some time. Henry from TSDS has had that job since January, and I think he's done a fine job. Suggesting that anyone locks a thread simply because it's a figure is ridiculous, as that is a good part of their line. If a post happens to be about another companies kit, it obviously belongs elsewhere.

Your comment about variations is your opinion, and positive or negative comments have their place, but I just get a little tired of posts that serve no purpose other than to take jabs and stir things up.

Sorry to be off topic, and I normally just ignore this type of stuff and move on, but it's getting old.

Anyway, to contribute something to the topic at hand, the idea of variants works for me. It's an opportunity to either correct or enhance something that maybe you couldn't do or didn't think of the first time around, or offer something extra that doesn't cost as much to manufacture as a new kit. There's nothing wrong with generating a bit of additional revenue from those that collect this sort of thing. And, it just might entice someone to pick up the kit that didn't the first time around. Plus, it's fun, whether you're interested in it or not.

I echo what Auroranut said. People can buy it or not! :thumbsup:


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Im thinking the kit has a decal sheet for the white stars... or the missing (never was in the kit) section of the energy bolt that is supposed to go around the octopus' head.


That would contradict what Moebius said before that the differences are not something cool to look forward to. What you have guessed here sounds like improvements to the model and people who have bought the first version (myself included) would not be too pleased.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Dave P said:


> You obviously have an axe to grind as you repeat this statement often enough. Yes, there were many who were put off by Mr. Metzner's style of moderating. And there are those who weren't. It was a thankless job that was often like trying to keep a kindergarten class in line. It's ancient history. He hasn't moderated that board for some time. Henry from TSDS has had that job since January, and I think he's done a fine job. Suggesting that anyone locks a thread simply because it's a figure is ridiculous, as that is a good part of their line. If a post happens to be about another companies kit, it obviously belongs elsewhere.
> 
> Your comment about variations is your opinion, and positive or negative comments have their place, but I just get a little tired of posts that serve no purpose other than to take jabs and stir things up.
> 
> ...


Somebody was asking why this thread was posted here instead of the Moebius Forum.I don`t have an axe to grind.I just avoid that forum.Others have said the same thing.It`s the second time the question has been asked & the 2nd time I repeated this.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, it'll be here next week. I really recommend you DON'T buy a second one hoping for something interesting. I just mentioned it to begin with as some people get a kick out of seeing something different from one version to the next. On the kit itself you won't see any difference! 

And as to why it's on the modeling board... Why not? We're a model company, right? They talk about Moebius on the Scifi Modeling board too! If it was up to me, the Moebius board would be moved in with the general modelling board, but there's just too many new posts to have it make sense.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I know- the second issue has a GLOW wonder bra!! :tongue:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Moebius said:


> OK, it'll be here next week. I really recommend you DON'T buy a second one hoping for something interesting. I just mentioned it to begin with as some people get a kick out of seeing something different from one version to the next. On the kit itself you won't see any difference!
> 
> And as to why it's on the modeling board... Why not? We're a model company, right? They talk about Moebius on the Scifi Modeling board too! If it was up to me, the Moebius board would be moved in with the general modelling board, but there's just too many new posts to have it make sense.


I`d like to say thanx to you guys for repopping the Wonder Woman kit no matter what the little differences are.It`s a great kit & in my opinion the best of the superhero lot.  The original Superman being a close 2nd.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

True!! Ive been waiting a long time for WW, never could find one at an affordable price before. That completes my Aurora Superheroes collection.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Everyone has one of these horror stories.When I was dumb kid I sold my original WW at a yard sale for 25 cents.Never did get touched with paint. DOH


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

bizzarobrian said:


> Everyone has one of these horror stories.When I was dumb kid I sold my original WW at a yard sale for 25 cents.Never did get touched with paint. DOH


Yep, it was me who bought it, all those years ago.


Only kidding! I'm looking forward to getting this new version, after knowing of the kit for nearly two decades it'll be my first real sight of kit, box or instructions.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Opposite of WW horror story. Around 1982 at a model car show, a guy bought a sealed mint Aurora Wonder Woman and he had it atop other kits in a paper bag. I luckily caught a glance at it and asked if it was for sale. He seemed embarassed he had WW and sold it to me for $10.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

lol Awesome!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I'm quite content with my 2 first issues*..*so I dont think I will be buying another one just for "a variance"*..*but if thats anyone elses thing, have a ball!:thumbsup:*


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

My girlfriend's daughter gave me an idea for a spin on the WW kit, so I may pick up a second one...but not right away, unfortunately...


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Could it be that it will resemble a certain TV actress who might have been part of a series that might have had something to do with a woman fighting an octopus? LOL


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its already been said its not any substantial change or addition to the kit. so no, its not that.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

It`s probably a slightly different colored styrene.Mine is creme yellow.Anyone have one different?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a purple one with green stripes and an added sink mark......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> I've got a purple one with green stripes and an added sink mark......
> 
> Chris.


Whoa...you need to see a Doctor....
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's OK Denis- it's been like that for ages.....

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> I've got a purple one with green stripes and an added sink mark......
> 
> Chris.


Chris that`s why we call you the Aurora "NUT". lol :freak::tongue:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

*Got my WW yesterday!!*

I forgot how tiny the figure was. lol Anyone have the one problem I had?
Gaps in both sides of the belt.Maybe that`s whats been changed. lol All the other parts fit beautifully!! Excellent job done Moebius people!!


----------

